# Is this a good transformation so far ?



## Oliverr (Oct 18, 2018)

This is my


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Oliverr said:


> This is my


 Cool story bro...


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Seppuku71 said:


> Cool story bro...


 Threads over 2 years old, cool bump bro...


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> Threads over 2 years old, cool bump bro...


 At a total of three words, was it even a thread?


----------



## Li'l P (Feb 2, 2021)

Gald you shared that with us, very impressive. Have you got a grip on the narcolepsy yet?


----------

